# Day by day bonding with Honey.



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I figured i should make a "day by day bonding" log to keep track of where honey did well with bonding, and where she needs more encouragement.

Day 1- Minimal handling, let her settle into her new house. Talked her to regularly through the bars while on the computer.

Day 2- Still very minimal handling, attempted step ups but she could not achieve this because of her sore foot (she looks to have trouble gripping with that foot since her accident at the breeders) She is still very frightened when i come closer to the cage (skinny bird, crest right up, hissing slightly) But she managed to take 2 seeds from me which she promply dropped on the floor.
I started leaving my hand in the cage next to where shes perching and she relaxes with it quite quickly next to her.

Day 3 (Today)-
Still talking to Honey regularly, telling her shes a pretty bird with my hand in the cage near her. She doesnt do a super skinny bird with that but she is still on the alert.
Attempted to get her to step up again but she lost balance on her perch and fell. I took her out and put her in my lap and she relaxed, even closing her eyes and leaning ever so slightly into my head scratches i was giving her. I got her to step up again to put her away and after some presistance she did, but was very wobbly. I let her sit there for 5 minutes on my finger until her crest was relaxed then put her away telling her what a good girl she was.

Im thinking that she doesnt want to step up because of her sore foot, do you think that i should stop pushing her to do so and let her foot settle some more?
Instead work on getting her used to my hand in the mean time?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would continue what you are doing as you seem to be making progress


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It seems like she's trying it just hurts sometimes...continue with what you're doing, letting her get used to your hands. You can try to get her to step-up and if she doesn't that's fine, she could be sore. But it sounds like she's settling in pretty good!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Since she isnt putting hardly any weight on her leg, it makes her unbalanced and that she cant use her good foot to step up with because her other one is in pain. Once shes up though, shes alright and stays resting her body against my thumb so she doesnt fall off.

I just hope that her foot heals soon, well enough that she can support herself on it a little to step up. Shes far tamer then Daisy was, However she is still going to require alot of work to get her tamed. Its good to see her settling in easily.

She was perched on my shoulder for the first time just earlier this afternoon while i read a book. Its good to see that she can relax while on me, Little things make her hiss, like hands comming towards her or sudden movements make her flighty, But thats fixable with time.

So far, so good!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmm, maybe you could give the step ups a bit of a rest until her foot heals - if it is sore she might associate stepping up for you with pain... surely it won't take long for her to heal, it's not broken is it?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

As far as we know it isnt broken. Toe toes are all nice and normal looking, Its just bruised and a little swollen. It makes it hard for her to close her foot to grip things properly.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope her foot gets better soon, sounds like you two are making good progress.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Day 5-

Honey is still freaking out when i get her to step up, the flaps around and tries to get away from me (dont tell me i got ANOTHER untame animal ) I have tried to give her seeds and millet which she simply ignored and sat there frozen while i held it.
Im also trying to talk to her all day and get her used to me moving around her cage and having my hand near her.

This ones definately going to take some time, shes a flyer when scared as apose to one that freezes. However she did manage to sit on my shoulder /chest while i made some bird toys, But all the time wanting to get back to her house.

I dont want to feel like im giving up on her, im most certainly not, But it just feels like its another Daisy situation again. I can tell you all now, im not going back to that breeder again.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's adjusting to a new place...just like some birds will act like they aren't weaned when they come to a new house (they regress back) she's really scared right now. You have to give her time and if stepping up hurts because of her foot you can bet she's gonna try to get away and not want to step up, would you want to walk on a sore foot? Give her some time, keeping talking to her and offering her millet, leave your hand in the cage for minutes at a time if you have to so she can adjust to you. She may have been handfed but if the breeder was a man then she might've imprinted on men and so she's not sure how to take you yet. It'll take some time, keep up the good work!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It took cookie a while to get used me and he was a tame when i got him
but i did spent alot of my time with him


----------

